
Goodbye Old Friend. R.I.P. Rajeev Motwani - peter123
http://gigaom.com/2009/06/05/goodbye-old-friend-r-i-p-rajeev-motwani/
======
endtime
Holy shit. The article is not even entirely correct - he was teaching classes
as recently as 3:15 this afternoon, when I took his CS154 final. I saw him
yesterday, in a meeting. I didn't know him well at all, but he was a very good
professor...he was going to be on sabbatical next year. This is a complete
shock...I don't know what happened, but it must have been sudden, because he
seemed perfectly healthy yesterday afternoon.

My deepest condolences go to his friends and family.

~~~
mahmud
my condolences go to you too endtime. I can't imagine how shocked you might be
when someone you have seen just yesterday is no longer with us.

~~~
endtime
Thank you...it is very strange and upsetting.

